# Traininer in the San Jose / Monterey CA area



## Walkman (Aug 29, 2004)

I wanted to share with everyone that I found a GREAT trainer in the central coast area of CA. Deleta Jones is her name and she owns K9 Ambassador. She really knows her stuff and was on the 2007 USA team for the World Schutzhund Competition in Slovakia. 

The website is K9 Ambassadors | World Class Training Through Proven Techniques and Experience and she also does a lot of work with German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California. Just thought I would let people know in case anyone was looking for a trainer in that area.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Ah yes, Deleta owns Vinca's dam. Pele is a very nice bitch. I have also seen one of the pups of her breeding, Jessy, who is an awesome herding dog!


----------

